
Leibniz, Llull, and the Computational Imagination - jonbaer
http://publicdomainreview.org/2016/11/10/let-us-calculate-leibniz-llull-and-computational-imagination/?href=
======
mcguire
If you are interested in this, I recommend Umberto Eco's book, _The Search for
the Perfect Language,_ which goes into some depth on the history of...this
sort of thing.

